# Warning POI is a dogging spot



## Gayle (Aug 8, 2014)

We were intending to stay at the POI in Llanddulas tonight but are moving on as it's an extremely active dogging spot. Each to their own, but we weren't to be left alone, and when a face appeared at our window (not long after a previous bloke had knocked on our door), it stopped being a bit of a giggle and began to get creepy. I won't go into detail about what the bloke was doing as we left.


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 8, 2014)

We had a similar experience at Birdlip viewpoint last Thursday on our way back from Salisbury.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 8, 2014)

There are two POIs there - which one was it? I will remove it ...


----------



## Gayle (Aug 8, 2014)

It's the same place. If you look on street view you might be able to see. The parking area sort of runs along the sea front. Lovely place to watch the sunset, then leave! It would have been very sinister for a single woman, I think.


----------



## Gayle (Aug 8, 2014)

sasquatch said:


> We had a similar experience at Birdlip viewpoint last Thursday on our way back from Salisbury.



Maybe Thursdays are dogging days .....


----------



## Derby Donkey (Aug 8, 2014)

Remember, 
Dogging days are for life,  not just Xmas.  (and Thursdays).


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 8, 2014)

The first time we ever wild-camped I actually had to explain what dogging was to Phill!
Hereford born & bred he's led a sheltered life.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 8, 2014)

*Same in cheshire*

The one on the a556 hartford bypass in northwich cheshire is a no go area aswell.


----------



## drewdt3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Perhaps we could start a dogging POI database :dog:


----------



## funkyronster (Aug 8, 2014)

*don't delete!*

Don't want to create the wrong impression here, but I don't really appreciate censorship. There are fields in the POI format to carry the information, so that known or reported dogging spots can be flagged up. But I don't want to be denied access to an otherwise useful spot (or a nice view) because of what may or may not go on there, I want to make my own decision. I may be on business during the day, or a quiet monday, or maybe it just doesn't bother me. Further more, the situation can change - it only takes a local newspaper or some police presence, and a spot can easily and suddenly stop being used by those people, whereas good spots are there for ever. 

I am not wishing to expand the discussion on the rights and wrongs of the situation, and I certainly (and old fashioned chivalrously!) wish to protect our ladies and younger members.....but I think that simple deletion is a blunt instrument, and simply ask is there an alternative?


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 8, 2014)

funkyronster said:


> Don't want to create the wrong impression here, but I don't really appreciate censorship. There are fields in the POI format to carry the information, so that known or reported dogging spots can be flagged up. But I don't want to be denied access to an otherwise useful spot (or a nice view) because of what may or may not go on there, I want to make my own decision. I may be on business during the day, or a quiet monday, or maybe it just doesn't bother me. Further more, the situation can change - it only takes a local newspaper or some police presence, and a spot can easily and suddenly stop being used by those people, whereas good spots are there for ever.
> 
> I am not wishing to expand the discussion on the rights and wrongs of the situation, and I certainly (and old fashioned chivalrously!) wish to protect our ladies and younger members.....but I think that simple deletion is a blunt instrument, and simply ask is there an alternative?



Good point, could we just add a code to the POI name, woof woof perhaps?


----------



## regnarts (Aug 8, 2014)

Fully agree with Funkyronster, we are all adults or we wouldn't have motorhomes. 
We can make our own decisions on whether we wish to stay in these spots or move on so please do not remove on the basis of this.
We could end up loosing a lot of places if we reported them all and then where would we be.


----------



## insignia (Aug 8, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Good point, could we just add a code to the POI name, woof woof perhaps?



More appropriate would be  "Tail Waggers" :wacko::dog:


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 8, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance on the subject, but is dogging an all year round pastime or is it a summer pursuit? If so then the removal takes away a site for the whole year.


----------



## Gayle (Aug 8, 2014)

I wasn't asking for the POI to be deleted, just warning others. The people there weren't just getting on with it, they were intruding on our privacy. Possibly because as far as I could make out there was a distinct shortage of female company amongst the hopeful and desperate blokes there. The bloke who banged on our door said he'd come to "see if there was any action". He was politely declined and he informed us that the outside of our van would be "covered in bodily fluids" by the morning. Classy. Anyway, we moved to Rhos-on-sea (admittedly a car park but sea front, well lit and spotless facilities so at that time of night a good choice).... Who should come knocking on our door as we ate breakfast? Think it's time to head for Anglesey!


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 8, 2014)

I wonder what these peeves would do if a load of motor homes turned up!


----------



## snowbirds (Aug 8, 2014)

Gang Bang:cool1::banana:





sasquatch said:


> I wonder what these peeves would do if a load of motor homes turned up!


----------



## philstoke (Aug 8, 2014)

Gayle said:


> I wasn't asking for the POI to be deleted, just warning others. The people there weren't just getting on with it, they were intruding on our privacy. Possibly because as far as I could make out there was a distinct shortage of female company amongst the hopeful and desperate blokes there. The bloke who banged on our door said he'd come to "see if there was any action". He was politely declined and he informed us that the outside of our van would be "covered in bodily fluids" by the morning. Classy. Anyway, we moved to Rhos-on-sea (admittedly a car park but sea front, well lit and spotless facilities so at that time of night a good choice).... Who should come knocking on our door as we ate breakfast? Think it's time to head for Anglesey!



Don't the police do anything about these perverts, surely they could be done for soliciting


----------



## funkyronster (Aug 8, 2014)

drewdt3 said:


> Perhaps we could start a dogging POI database :dog:



And sell it for a profit! We could call it reallyWILDcamping!!


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 8, 2014)

I just Googled Soliciting

and got............ A Missouri Baptist conference center is seeking a new CEO after its current leader was arrested while allegedly trying to arrange sex with a dog ...

I didn't follow the link

I'm not going to Google dogging either


----------



## antiqueman (Aug 8, 2014)

antiquesam said:


> Forgive my ignorance on the subject, but is dogging an all year round pastime or is it a summer pursuit? If so then the removal takes away a site for the whole year.



Sex in winter!!!! don't be silly:baby:


----------



## antiqueman (Aug 8, 2014)

*maybe*



sasquatch said:


> I wonder what these peeves would do if a load of motor homes turned up!



Think they were getting lots of comfort and excitement :idea-007:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 8, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I just Googled Soliciting
> 
> and got............ A Missouri Baptist conference center is seeking a new CEO after its current leader was arrested while allegedly trying to arrange sex with a dog ...
> 
> ...





You might know some of these locations .............:scared:

Doggers And Dogging In Herefordshire


----------



## LongdogCymru (Aug 8, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> The first time we ever wild-camped I actually had to explain what dogging was to Phill!
> Hereford born & bred he's led a sheltered life.




So.......... How did you know so much about it then? :yeahthat:


----------



## LongdogCymru (Aug 8, 2014)

antiquesam said:


> Forgive my ignorance on the subject, but is dogging an all year round pastime or is it a summer pursuit? If so then the removal takes away a site for the whole year.




Apparently, dogging is for life, not just for Christmas


----------



## ScamperVan (Aug 8, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> You might know some of these locations .............:scared:
> 
> Doggers And Dogging In Herefordshire



From the same site .... this explains a lot...

"Tyne Green country park. Riverside location with a lot of couples and gay action at the west end of the park from 9pm. Leave A69 signposted Hexham. Cross river, then first right into country park."

We stayed overnight here en route to the Lake District - it did seem to be a bit busy for a quiet lane but we assumed it was teenagers rather than doggers, and, as we were giving the dogs (real ones!) a "last wee" walk, a patrol car passed us - we gave it a friendly wave.
Fortunately, no-one with evil intentions bothered us :lol-053:


----------



## Bigpeetee (Aug 8, 2014)

I've contacted the two local councillors and the Mayor and they have responded:

Thanks Peter, I've passed this on to our Public Protection Dept and the police for action

The Public Protection Officer & Police will be there regularly from tonight!!

*My Email to the councillors:*

Sorry to bring to you the attention of at least two of our car parks gaining a reputation for being "Dogging" Hot spots.

In case you are not aware of the expression, - "  Dogging is a British English slang term for engaging in sexual acts in a public or semi-public place or watching others doing so.[1] There may be more than two participants; both group sex and gang banging can be included. As observation is encouraged, voyeurism and exhibitionism are closely associated with dogging."

I know of several tourists and locals who have been propositioned at both Llandulas and Pensarn Beach car park areas.

One lady was watching the sunset and had two occasions where people banged on her window asking lewd questions. This has gone on the internet and people are being warned not to go there.

This will hit our resort reputations badly.

Pensarn had a poor reputation a few years a go with the Homosexual community using it as a meeting place and for sexual activity.

Is it possible that the council could look in to getting the police to patrol these areas??

I would hate our area to get even more bad publicity and being considered a "No Go" area 

Excerpt from the web posting:

We were in Llanddulas tonight but are moving on as it's an extremely active dogging spot. Each to their own, but we weren't to be left alone, and when a face appeared at our window (not long after a previous bloke had knocked on our door), it stopped being a bit of a giggle and began to get creepy. I won't go into detail about what the bloke was doing as we left.  The people there weren't just getting on with it, they were intruding on our privacy. Possibly because as far as I could make out there was a distinct shortage of female company amongst the hopeful and desperate blokes there. The bloke who banged on our door said he'd come to "see if there was any action". He was politely declined and he informed us that the outside of our van would be "covered in bodily fluids" by the morning. Classy.

(Yes I modified slightly!!)


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 8, 2014)

Maybe Scarborough Council should employ a dogging team , to actively go round dogging as it seems to get rid of motorhomes. It would save them all the bother of TROs and consultations.  Anyone applying. :goodluck:


----------



## Derby Donkey (Aug 8, 2014)

Bigpeetee said:


> I've contacted the two local councillors and the Mayor and they have responded:
> 
> Thanks Peter, I've passed this on to our Public Protection Dept and the police for action
> 
> ...



Don't heterosexuals do that too????


----------



## Geek Girl (Aug 8, 2014)

And for anyone not sure what dogging is, listen to Fascinating Aida's song titled 'dogging'

And before anyone starts wondering how I found such a thing it was by seeing them on Youtube performing 'cheap flights' and was in Youtubes suggestions.

Both very funny songs - but neither are for those who are easily offended.


----------



## rockape (Aug 8, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> The first time we ever wild-camped I actually had to explain what dogging was to Phill!
> Hereford born & bred he's led a sheltered life.


Air raid shelters and bus shelters.


----------



## Kontiki (Aug 8, 2014)

On our way down to Spain in January we planned to stop at Birdlip. We had stopped there a few years ago in the summer & moved off due to all the activity going on. It was we'll past midnight when we got there & the weather was cold & wet but the diggers were still at it (probably not the same ones). As we were tired we just parked near the entrance & went to bed, nobody bothered us.
It is unfortunate that probably most of the wild camping POI's are also ideal dogging sites & vise a versa. Maybe we need a sign to put in the window 'Dogging Free Zone' to say we aren't interested (unless you want to).


----------



## Bigpeetee (Aug 9, 2014)

Derby Donkey said:


> Don't heterosexuals do that too????



Of course, but it was getting like the Dogging, with people being accosted just by stopping and the area quickly became a Night time "No Go" area.

Would feel the same if prostitutes instead of rent boys invaded the area.


----------



## TWS (Aug 9, 2014)

It's funny I've been in north Wakes since last Sat staying in Abergele at a holiday home ! I parked on the drive in my motorhome ! We have been blessed with cracking weather, my only issue is the height barriers but I always found a place to park during the day. I've seen nothing out of the ordinary around the north Wales coast, it's well worth a visit TBH. It was handy that my outlaws had rented a holiday cottage for a week as I was able to park up every night & plug in too.


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 9, 2014)

We put a photo in the window of ourselves and have never had a problem. WARNING This may not work for everyone.


----------



## Talbot (Aug 9, 2014)

Stopped here many times with no problem. It's a great overnight stop with a great view. We always stay close to the bungalow. It wouldn't put me off going.


----------



## Tezza (Aug 9, 2014)

If we take out all the dogging places from the club poi' s we will have about 6 left. It doesn't bother me personally....we can usually tell within a few minutes of arriving. And we just close the curtains and let them get on with what they are doing. And to be honest I would rather park up where there are some doggers  than a load of boy racers. So I don't think wehave to have a code or anything....the chances are that if they are on our list.....they will be on some doggers list. Just by the very nature of the spot. If you can park amh there and it's nice and quiet and get no hassle from the police....then it's exactly what they think too. We have stayed at loads of places  and seen single men...and a few couples...even had the occasional knock on the door but never answered.but if you don't bother them they quickly get the msg and move on to a different vehicle. Each to their own....our own is parking where we want and a couple of frisky people are not going to put us off.


----------



## philstoke (Aug 9, 2014)

Perhaps we ought to have window stickers made up "No Cold Callers" and possibly by appointment only


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 9, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> You might know some of these locations .............:scared:
> 
> Doggers And Dogging In Herefordshire




The first one mentioned is the A465. I noticed that it didn't give any more information. There are lots of lay-bys on the A465, one of which is less than half a mile from our house. All we ever see is the occasional truck. Mind you the SAS training ground is off this road & the MOD Police are around a lot.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 11, 2014)

*Dover Council*

Dover Has a couple of DOG WARDENS to round up strays, wonder if they work nights as well?


----------

